# Choi Kwang Do - what is it?



## Ceicei (May 31, 2004)

I got a letter from a friend who trains and teaches Choi Kwang Do.  I had been out of contact with her for fifteen years until recently.  I am assuming this is a Korean art.  What can you tell me about it--the history and strong points of this art? Thank you!

- Ceicei


----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2004)

It's modified TKD, taking away all the hard blocking movements. They don't do sparring, much. It was created by a former high ranking ITF Korean based out of Atlanta, GA. Supposed to be more realistic street self defense. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (May 31, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> It's modified TKD, taking away all the hard blocking movements. They don't do sparring, much. It was created by a former high ranking ITF Korean based out of Atlanta, GA. Supposed to be more realistic street self defense. :asian:


Ummm.  Thank you for your information.  I appreciate it!

- Ceicei


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 1, 2004)

Funny,
Choi claimed he created Choi Kwang Do because he felt traditional TKD was too hard on the body and caused it to break down over time-knee problems, shoulder problems, joint breakdown etc.
I've practiced Tae Kwon Do for over 20 years. Not only have I never had a problem with it, unless I was doing something stupid, but I actually feel stronger than I did before. I have better technique at 35 than I did at 25. My kicking, blocking, punching, everything is stronger.


----------



## kwanjang (Jun 1, 2004)

FWIW:
Choi Kwang Do has apparently had some nasty things happen to it over the past few years.  Lawsuits and other problems galore.  While I do not like to spread rumors, I do think a word of caution is warranted.  More can be readily found by making a queery on Google.


----------



## dosandojang (Jun 2, 2004)

I have had some BAD dealings with these people! Kwang Jang Nim Timmerman and MichTKD are giving you good advice! (but what else can you expect from Kwang Jang Nim Timmerman?)  Here is MY opinion of CKD...ITF TKD, with some Western Boxing, and Cult-Like atmosphere. Ask Master Koo how he was treated by them....


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 3, 2004)

Not only that, but nobody I know who has ever seen a Choi Kwang Do demonstration has ever been impressed by it. By definition, a demonstration should showcase the best a style has to offer, or at least give you a good idea of what that style is about. Anyone who ever witnessed a CKD demo and told me about it was, shall we say, highly unimpressed.
Aside from the fact he named it after himself! That shows real class.


----------



## dosandojang (Jun 3, 2004)

You Are Correct Michtkd! But Go To Martialartsplanet.com, And You Will Have Yourself One Huge Fight About It In The Ckd Forum! (if You Check It Out, You Can See That I Have Had Huge Fights With Them About This!)


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 3, 2004)

I my readings of Kwang Jo Choi are correct, he either left the ITF or was booted out. Either way he left on bad terms. I figure Choi Kwang Do was his way of saying F--- you to his old organization.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 29, 2004)

I have several serious questions about Choi Kwang Do. Are there any practioners of that art here that would be able to answer my questions? So far, I've got replies from those who apparently disagree with the politics involving CKD.

 The questions I wish to ask are not about politics. My questions are directly related to CKD as a style. Anyone out there willing to answer?

  Thank you,

  - Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 30, 2004)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> You Are Correct Michtkd! But Go To Martialartsplanet.com, And You Will Have Yourself One Huge Fight About It In The Ckd Forum! (if You Check It Out, You Can See That I Have Had Huge Fights With Them About This!)


 *looks innocent*

 umm...

 Ok, well ZERO sparring is in the curriculum, some do it, but it is not required.  They're marketing material is very umm... well... it puts coke and pepsi's fighing to shame 

 The founder is very flexible though, and poses for his realistc self-defence system with a really wierd kick that looks like it is meant to kick a basketball player standing next to you in the ear.

 They're well marketed and have managed to convert instructors of other styles (usually TKD) and get them to start teaching there curriculum forl a fee.

 There hand work and stance is supposed to be drawn from boxing and more circular in nature to protect the joints.

 Those that do it seem to enjoy it...  But to me it just sounds watered down marketing driven stuff.  That said, they do a good number of things better then most traditional schools in terms of keeping their bodies healthy, which is probably more important then any of the other stuff anyways.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 30, 2004)

It is actually called:Peet Cha KiDiagonal Inside / Outside Kick


 It is our (Tang Soo Do) famous kick. Hwang Kee and Hwang Chul's favorite kick. Master Choi of Choi Kwang Do just changed the name of Tae Kwon Do to his own name, and added some Western Boxing.


----------



## Miles (Dec 4, 2004)

When I graduated from college I trained with a student of GM CHOI, Kwan Jo before he called his art Choi Kwang Do.  They did ITF-style TKD but were no longer affiliated with Gen. Choi.  It was called Tae Kwon Do Kwang Duk Kwan.

Around 1986 or 1987, they switched the curriculum to Kwang Duk Do but the name was later changed to Choi Kwang Do.  The changes included lots of circular blocks, Western-boxing style punching, and full-power drills to various targets, and forms created by GM CHOI.  It was a fine workout and we sparred all the time.  I don't know what the current state of the art is, but originally, they did spar.  

Miles


----------



## Pilsungpete (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi, first post so I don't intend to tread on any toes, not that I will in the future either  . But yes, I am a practicioner in Choi Kwang Do, Dosan Dojang, you may remember me as Obese_Ninja on another forum (hi again btw). While I myself do not agree with the conversion policy, or some of their more market orientated theories, I can say that CKD is a highly effective martial art. And as to the arguement that it is ITF TKD, if I remember, isnt TKD taken from Shotokan Karate? correct me if I'm wrong, I have a habit of blundering my way into idiocy.
Grand master Choi, a student of Gen. Choi Hong Hi, previously a 4th degree black belt in kwon bup, was part of the group sent to spread TKD across S.E Asia, and then generally throughout the world. Through the years of constant practice, micro damage built up, damaging his joints, through study with doctors/scientists, he developed a martial art based on biomechanics, doing the least harm to the practicioner. It's strong points, hmmm, good long range and close range defence, highly practical techniques, most of them anyway, great health benfits, it's weak points, quite a few, but not my place to say. Also bear in mind that this art is a constant work in progress and the bad sides- at least in terms of martial arts, will be worked out in the future.
Thanks for your time, Pil Sung!!


----------



## PatMunk (Feb 11, 2005)

?? I can say that CKD is a highly effective martial art. 


Saying CKD is a highly effective martial art is like saying you can take a BB gun and kill an Bear.


>>It's strong points, hmmm, good long range and close range defence, highly practical techniques, most of them anyway, great health benfits


From what I've seen it might work against other CKD artists. Highly practical techniques ... Nope ... I've had Orange Belts work out with Brown and Red belt CKD students and the Orange Belts had no problem defeating everything the CKD students tried.


>>it's weak points, quite a few, 


Yes Many ...... mostly promoting it as a Self Defense System let alone a Highly Effective Martial Art.

I must say it is the best art for your opponent to study if you want to win easily.


----------



## Pilsungpete (Feb 11, 2005)

Is there anybody on this forum who isn't against CKD? and also, I have come out the better in a fair number of fights/encounters using CKD, so it isnt as bad as a BB gun versus a bear. But anyway, not here to start an arguement


----------



## Miles (Feb 11, 2005)

Pilsungpete,

 I posted on this thread-am not against CKD.  Why not state what the current practice is-how are classes organized, what drills are done, how is it different from any other MA you may have studied?

 Miles


----------



## Pilsungpete (Feb 12, 2005)

My mistake Miles, well, the classes are normally structured like this, first, a yoga based stretch, then patterns, speed drills and general techniques are practiced. From there the class either moves on to focus pad drills, defence drills (very basic sparring) or block and counter drills. The class moves onto shield work- striking against a kick shield with maximum power. Close range/ infighting is *semi official* in some schools and non existant for some reason in others- however it is normally practiced at my school at set times outside of class. Finally there is the cool down- with another light stretch and light techniques. The basic strength exercises like pressups, crunches and squats are covered too, well, thats about it for the class structure. It differs a lot from my other martial arts experience, but that is because my experience is mainly in western arts.


----------

